# the b-12  that gave me back the hunger



## ripped (Dec 29, 2010)

My appetite was completely off since on aas and this prevented me from building the muscles I was aiming for. After trying all kinds of vitamins that didn’t really work I finally gave a “shot”   to synthelamin, the injectible b-12 from synthetek, and after a week my hunger was back big time. It was such a big relief. Now  I can have 5-6 meals a day.Shooting 3ml a week the bottle it's gona last long time. Already added 3 pounds of muscle.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 30, 2010)

ripped said:


> My appetite was completely off since on aas and this prevented me from building the muscles I was aiming for. After trying all kinds of vitamins that didn’t really work I finally gave a “shot”   to synthelamin, the injectible b-12 from synthetek, and after a week my hunger was back big time. It was such a big relief. Now  I can have 5-6 meals a day.Shooting 3ml a week the bottle it's gona last long time. Already added 3 pounds of muscle.



We use alot of it too. The best B12 out there IMO. Increases appetite and energy levels and increase the sense of well being. Great product everyone should use from athletes to grandmothers.


----------



## Big Danny (Dec 31, 2010)

The timed released B12 allows me to use it only once a week. It helped me recover from anemia by increasing the red blood count


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 6, 2011)

Big Danny said:


> The timed released B12 allows me to use it only once a week. It helped me recover from anemia by increasing the red blood count



Yes we use a time released brand by Synthetek. Best B12 out there.


----------

